

Facebook Are Killing It - MikeOfAu
https://medium.com/gyroscope-innovations/facebook-just-taught-us-all-how-to-build-websites-51f1e7e996f2

======
MikeOfAu
My take: Facebook are killing it because they are pursuing functional,
reactive, declarative designs.

The next step on is to consider using a LANGUAGE that naturally supports this
paradigm: Clojurescript or Elm are the obvious choices.

This dreamy utopian future [https://speakerdeck.com/chantastic/inline-styles-
react-europ...](https://speakerdeck.com/chantastic/inline-styles-react-
europe?slide=9) … already exists in both ClojureScript and Elm!! For example,
the Reagent library in ClojureScrpt. Is insane popularity imminent?

Shameless plug for an MVC layer: [https://github.com/Day8/re-
frame](https://github.com/Day8/re-frame)

~~~
fsk
I thought Facebook is killing it because they have a large lock-in network
effect for their users. You have to be on Facebook if all your friends are on
Facebook.

------
johnny22
not sure what this title has to do with the actual article title

